
A Slow-Books Manifesto - duaneb
http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2012/03/a-slow-books-manifesto/254884/
======
pacaro
I like this idea on the surface, as with many of the other (mentioned) "slow"
movements; what worries me is these movements seek to divide, to categorize -
some to the good, some to the bad. With respect to "Slow-Books" who is the
arbiter of what constitutes Literature and Non-Literature?

